# Neu aufgebrautes System | VEGA 64, 2700X | Fragen zu Temperaturen und Loop



## Karl_Kox_IV (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin recht neu in der Wakü-Welt und habe zu meinem neuen (zweiten) Wakü-Projekt ein paar fragen.


*Zunächst zur Hardware:*

- Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL	

- be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W

- ASUS CROSSHAIR VII Hero	

- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 
gekühlt durch Alphacool XPX

- Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64, 
gekühlt durch Bykski A-SPVEGA64-X

- G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3000, 
gekühlt durch EKWB Monarch x4


*Das Wakü-System besteht aus:*

- Alphacool NexXxoS XT45, 360mm
3 x Arctic P12 PWM PST @ Push in's Gehäuse

- Alphacool NexXxoS ST30, 360mm 
3 x Arctic P12 PWM PST @ Push aus dem Gehäuse

- Richer-R, 360mm 
3 x Arctic P12 PWM PST @ Push in's Gehäuse

- Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 250mm 
Laing DDC-1T Plus PWM (läuft auf 2000U/min, also ca. 45%)

- Double Protect Ultra klar (mit einem Schluck Double Protect Ultra blau)


Verrohrung wurde in 16mm HardTubes und Bykski Typ 3 Fittingen gemacht.

Steuerung erfolgt über quauero 5 LT und einem QUADRO als Erweiterung für die PWM-Lüfter und Sensoren.

Die Radiatoren sind jeweils mit drei Temperatursensoren für IN, OUT und Ansaugluft ausgestattet.


*Flussrichtung:* Pumpe ➡  RAM ➡  Radi (ST30) ➡  CPU ➡  Radi (Richer-R) ➡  GPU ➡  Radi (XT45) ➡  Pumpe


Die Idel-Temperaturen sind wie folgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[size=+1]Zu meiner 1. Frage:[/size]*
Von Anfang an hatte ich das Problem, dass die Temperaturen der CPU weit über dem lagen was ich mir erhofft hatte. Im ersten Prime95 Test schaltete sich das System nach knapp 2 Minuten ab. Grund dafür war wohl der verschmutzte Alphacool XPX, da darin viele Partikel zu finden waren (vermutlich noch von meinem ersten Projekt). Das reinigen brachte zwar einiges, allerdings empfinde ich das jetzt immer noch als hoch. Anbei ein Screenshot nach 15 min Prime95
BIOS ist aktuell, (noch) kein OC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im vergleich dazu ein FurMark-Test mit der VEGA 64:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich wundert eben, dass ich bei der VEGA um einiges wärmeres Wasser produziere wie beim 2700X (VEGA ~ 37, Ryzen ~34°C), obwohl der ja augenscheinlich viel mehr wärme produziert. Ist das nicht ein Indiz für einen nicht ausreichenden CPU Kühler? Auch der Anstieg der Temperatur im Radiator ist lange nicht so steil wie bei der VEGA.
Bei meinem letzter Wakü mit Xeon V3 1231 hatte ich nie Temperaturen über 65°C.
Der 2700X scheint ja anhand verschiedener Berichte im Netz doch recht "warm" zu sein, aber für eine Wakü ist mir das irgendwie doch "zu warm". Oder liege ich da eurer Meinung nach falsch?
Ist der XPX einfach so schlecht, dass ich da nach einem anderen Kühler suchen sollte?


*[size=+1]Zu meiner 2. Frage:[/size]*

Der Radi an der Seite kühlt ja mit der Gehäuseluft. Mir ist klar, dass er mit 30°C warmer Gehäuseluft kein 27°C kaltes Wasser kühlen kann. Deshalb hatte ich die Überlegung, die VEGA vor den Radiator an der Seite zu setzen, da dieser dann das doch recht warme Wasser der VEGA wenigstens etwas kühlen kann.
Würde die Flussrichtung also wie folgt ändern:

Pumpe ➡ RAM ➡ CPU ➡ Radi (Richer-R) ➡ GPU ➡ Radi (ST30) ➡ Radi (XT45) ➡ Pumpe

Wäre das erfahrungsgemäß besser, oder spielt das eurer Meinung nach keine (große) Rolle?


Hier noch Bilder vom System komplett:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Vega hat ja viel mehr W als der Ryzen. (260+XX vs. 105)
Dadurch hat der obere Radi natürlich das Meiste zu stemmen und die Wassertemp. vor der CPU ist
sicher am höchsten.

Du kannst ja mal spassenshalber die Nitro UVen: sollte ca. 220W GPU only sein

Sehr schöne Bilder!
Du lässt wohl offen, weil gar kein Lüfter OUT vorgesehen ist?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

Karl_Kox_IV schrieb:


> - Richer-R, 360mm



Obacht, der Laden bietet auch Aluradiatoren an. Da ist Vorsicht geboten, nicht dass man noch Ärger mit dem Loop bekommt, weil man aus Versehen den falschen Radi geholt hat.



Karl_Kox_IV schrieb:


> Mich wundert eben, dass ich bei der VEGA um einiges wärmeres Wasser produziere wie beim 2700X (VEGA ~ 37, Ryzen ~34°C), obwohl der ja augenscheinlich viel mehr wärme produziert. Ist das nicht ein Indiz für einen nicht ausreichenden CPU Kühler?


Grafikkarten lassen sich wesentlich leichter kühlen als Cpus, erst recht so große Chips wie Vega.


Karl_Kox_IV schrieb:


> Der 2700X scheint ja anhand verschiedener Berichte im Netz doch recht "warm" zu sein, aber für eine Wakü ist mir das irgendwie doch "zu warm". Oder liege ich da eurer Meinung nach falsch?
> Ist der XPX einfach so schlecht, dass ich da nach einem anderen Kühler suchen sollte?


Der XPX ist zumindest kühlungstechnisch einer der besten Kühler am Markt, daran liegts nicht. 14nm Cpus werden eben etwas wärmer als ältere Cpus, das ist normal. Deine Temperaturen sind ja noch weit von problematisch entfernt und im normalen Betrieb wird der Prozessor auch nicht so warm.



Karl_Kox_IV schrieb:


> Der Radi an der Seite kühlt ja mit der Gehäuseluft. Mir ist klar, dass er mit 30°C warmer Gehäuseluft kein 27°C kaltes Wasser kühlen kann. Deshalb hatte ich die Überlegung, die VEGA vor den Radiator an der Seite zu setzen, da dieser dann das doch recht warme Wasser der VEGA wenigstens etwas kühlen kann.
> Würde die Flussrichtung also wie folgt ändern:
> 
> Wäre das erfahrungsgemäß besser, oder spielt das eurer Meinung nach keine (große) Rolle?


Reihenfolge ist so ziemlich egal, solange du halbwegs Durchfluss hast.



Karl_Kox_IV schrieb:


> Hier noch Bilder vom System komplett:


Sieht gut aus 


RX480 schrieb:


> Vega hat ja viel mehr W als der Ryzen. (260+XX vs. 105)
> Dadurch hat der obere Radi natürlich das Meiste zu stemmen und die Wassertemp. vor der CPU ist
> sicher am höchsten.


Ich habs ja schon gesagt, aber die Reihenfolge ist ziemlich egal. Üblicherweise ist der Durchfluss so hoch, dass selbst bei Volllast nur wenige °C Unterschied zwischen dem wärmsten und kältesten Punkt sind. Auch sonst sind die Temperaturen noch weit von bedenkenswert entfernt (und noch weiter von problematisch), dass man irgendwie auf die Anordnung achten muss.
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass die Temperatur am Eingang des oberen Radiators am höchsten ist, die Cpu wird vielleicht 3°C wärmeres Wasser abbekommen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Karl_Kox_IV (26. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vega hat ja viel mehr W als der Ryzen. (260+XX vs. 105)
> Dadurch hat der obere Radi natürlich das Meiste zu stemmen und die Wassertemp. vor der CPU ist
> sicher am höchsten.
> 
> Du kannst ja mal spassenshalber die Nitro UVen: sollte ca. 220W GPU only sein



Also die Temperaturen sind auch bei 210W ähnlich. Hatte vor ein paar Tagen schon ein Test gemacht, wo die VEGA noch auf 210W lief.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






RX480 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder!
> Du lässt wohl offen, weil gar kein Lüfter OUT vorgesehen ist?



Danke Dir! Das Gehäuse war nur zum Bildern machen offen. Grundsätzlich ist es geschlossen. Der Radi auf der Seite fördert ja die Luft nach draußen. Bin aber am überlegen hinten noch eine einzubauen, um die Abwärme der Backblade gleich abzuführen.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Obacht, der Laden bietet auch Aluradiatoren  an. Da ist Vorsicht geboten, nicht dass man noch Ärger mit dem Loop  bekommt, weil man aus Versehen den falschen Radi geholt hat.



Okay, ich such dann noch einen ST30 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Grafikkarten lassen sich wesentlich leichter kühlen als Cpus, erst recht so große Chips wie Vega.
> 
> Der XPX ist zumindest kühlungstechnisch einer der besten Kühler am  Markt, daran liegts nicht. 14nm Cpus werden eben etwas wärmer als ältere  Cpus, das ist normal. Deine Temperaturen sind ja noch weit von  problematisch entfernt und im normalen Betrieb wird der Prozessor auch  nicht so warm.



Wenn die Temperaturen noch in Ordnung sind, bin ich ja schon mal beruhigt. 




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schon gesagt, aber die Reihenfolge ist ziemlich egal.  Üblicherweise ist der Durchfluss so hoch, dass selbst bei Volllast nur  wenige °C Unterschied zwischen dem wärmsten und kältesten Punkt sind.  Auch sonst sind die Temperaturen noch weit von bedenkenswert entfernt  (und noch weiter von problematisch), dass man irgendwie auf die  Anordnung achten muss.
> Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass die Temperatur am Eingang des  oberen Radiators am höchsten ist, die Cpu wird vielleicht 3°C wärmeres  Wasser abbekommen, wenn überhaupt.



Mit dem Durchfluss  habe ich schon etwas herum gespielt und bin der Meinung, dass die  2000U/min am besten funktionieren. Die maximale Differenz sind 6°C  zwischen Radi unten IN (nach der VEGA) und Radi oben OUT (nach der CPU,  wenn nur die VEGA unter Last ist). Das empfinde ich aber auch als völlig  in Ordnung.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Sorry,
hatte net richtig gelesen, wenn nach der GPU erstmal 2 Radis kommen, kann die CPU-Temp net mehr daran liegen.
Evtl. passen ja auf den unteren Radi noch Pull-Lüfter. (zur mentalen Beruhigung)


----------



## eXquisite (26. Februar 2020)

Die CPU Temperatur ist so "hoch" weil du bei der GPU ne Direct-Die Kühlung hast und bei der CPU erstmal ne Lötschicht, dann n Heatspreader, dann Wärmeleitpaste und dann erst der eigentliche Wasserblock kommt.

Der Ryzen braucht natürlich weniger Strom als die Vega. Was ja schon erwähnt wurde, dass der Ryzen-Die an sich ne höhere Wärmedichte hat, da er einfach deutlich kleiner ist. Das macht ihn auch nochmal schwerer zu kühlen - du bekommst die Wärme vom Chip garnicht ins Wasser... 

Wassertemperatur wird bei der Kiste glaub ich nicht das Problem sein, hab schon ne Vega und n Ryzen an nem 280ger Radi gesehen 

Gamersnexus und der bärtige Typ da haben das Problem gelöst indem mit Trockeneis bis zum Chip durchgefrostet wurde  dann war der auch kalt.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Gibts eigentlich noch bei dem 2700X das Temp.-Offset von +10°C ggü. realer Temp? Dann wäre ja Alles in Butter.
Zen+ hat ein paar Tricks - Ryzen 7 2700X im Test: AMDs Zen+ zieht gleich mit Intel - Golem.de

Ansonsten wurde bei einem ähnlichen Fall empfohlen den Ryzen ein mue sparsamer einzustellen:
Ryzen 7 2700X und SilentLoop 280 Temperaturen


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

Bei HwInfo gibts Tctl und Tdie. Eine von beiden ist mit, eine ohne Offset.


----------



## Karl_Kox_IV (28. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch bei dem 2700X das  Temp.-Offset von +10°C ggü. realer Temp? Dann wäre ja Alles in Butter.
> Zen+ hat ein paar Tricks - Ryzen 7 2700X im Test: AMDs Zen+ zieht gleich mit Intel - Golem.de



Ja, die gibt's noch. Tdie ist tatsächlich, Tctl mit 10°C offset.



RX480 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wurde bei einem ähnlichen Fall empfohlen den Ryzen ein mue sparsamer einzustellen:
> Ryzen 7 2700X und SilentLoop 280 Temperaturen



Schau ich mir mal an. Wobei ich ja eigentlich schon beruhigt bin, wenn hier keine sagt, dass das Ding zu warm läuft. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Evtl. passen ja auf den unteren Radi noch Pull-Lüfter. (zur mentalen Beruhigung)


Theoretisch  ja, aber dazu müsste ich den halben Loop ändern, die Pumpe 1cm höher  setzen... Ich hab mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden. Beim Zocken sind  die Temperaturen ja völlig in Ordnung. Da dümpelt CPU bei 60°C und die  VEGA bei 40°C bzw. 60°C hotspot rum. Damit bin ich zufrieden. 


Ich danke euch aber allen für eure Hilfe! 


Grüße Stefan


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2020)

Bei meinem Umbau letztens hing die Reihenfolge des Loops nur von der Optik ab, denn der Durchfluss läuft so schnell durch das es kaum was ausmacht. Meine Temperaturen haben sich auch nach dem Umbau nicht verschlechtert. Das einzige was ich beachtet habe ist mein AGB so zu verbauen das beim befüllen die Pumpe durch die Schwerkraft das Wasser bekommt.

Temperaturen prüfe ich innerhalb von Spielen und nie mit Prime95, da ich keine Programme nutze die solch eine Auslastung und Leistungsaufnahme verursachen.


----------

